# windows 2008 "C:\Windows\system 32\config\systemprofile\Desktop unavailable" error



## njnucww (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi everybody, I have a windows 2008 server(HP DL380 G6), if I login through RDP, the desktop seems like in safe mode, and it shows a error like below:

"C:\Windows|system 32\config\systemprofile\Desktop refers to a location that is not unavailable. It could be on a hard drive on this computer or on a network. Check to make sure the disk is properly inserted or that you are connected to the Internet or your network, and then try again. If it still cannot be located, the information might have been moved to a different location."

"Windows could not connect to the Group Policy Client Service. this prevents limited users from logging on the system. As an administrative user, you can review the System Event Log for details about why the service didn't respond."

I start the System Event Notification Service service which is set to automatic, but it is not started. 
And then I login through mstsc, the error message didnt show again, it turn to normal (short loading time; no error message)

But 1 or 2 days later, the OS shows the same error again, so what can I do?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## eberlysystems (Nov 28, 2009)

MSTSC and RDP are one and the same - it just sounds like you have a network issue that is causing unreliable (and undesirable) performance. Have you recently changed anything? Can you describe your setup (including number/location of computers and switches/routers)?


----------

